# motor swap



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2017)

I need help I have a 2011 cruze with a blown motor and a 2015 cruze that has been hit in the back and is totaled.. I am tring to find out if my 15 will fit in my 11... can someone please help!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2017)

need help with motor swap
2015 cruze to a 2011 cruze


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

Is it a 1.4 or 1.8 engine? I put a 2015 LUV into my 2011 with no problem but did re-use intake manifold and turbo assembly.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

You should introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Jakerose (Jun 21, 2019)

What transmissions were you using? I’ve heard you can’t swap an auto into a manual but I’ve also heard if you take the flywheel from the manual you can make it work. I’m trying to swap a 2015 automatic into my 2011 manual


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The OP has not been on since this was first posted, but @a2chris still is. He might be able to help.


----------

